# unsure of what to do



## insecure12 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi I have been married for over 14yrs 2 kids. I have a really good job,make good money and can support myself, own 2 homes (no mortgage). My problem is that my husband and I do not have sex, he always ignores me, he swears he loves me, but how can you love someone and never touches that person. 

He is a good father and the kids loving him more that they love me. I told him about 6 moths ago that I do not love him, that I care a lot about him, but It was over, that as soon as one of the houses were ready to move in, I was out of the marital home. he said ok, he has not done a thing to stop me from making my mind, sometimes he does not come to sleep or comes late, 2 or three days withou coming to the house because of his hobbies he goes out of town every 1 or 2 months. He is a slob, smells bad, does not like to get dress or look nice. I am tire of all this.

I feel that if I moved out, I will regret it, but I do not want to continue living like this, I have the last 6 years feeling lonely, unappreaciated, less of a woman because my husband does not want to have sex with me. But how can I broke my kids home. 

I want a man that smells nice, takes care of himself, good guy, honest. I am attractive, good shape, smell good, why I cannot ask for the samethings.

Please any opinions are welcome.


----------



## minimix (Mar 12, 2013)

maybe he thinks you won't actually leave....
if your 2 homes are in the same town/city whats the harm of moving into one with your children...maybe it will wake him up!!


----------



## Cora28 (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree with minimix, I think he doesn´t believe you will actually leave. In your shoes, I think I would leave at least just to see if he tries to fight for you. If he loves you, as he says, he will.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Is he depressed or do you think something is going on with his mental health? Sometimes mental disorders manifest in the way you describe him.


----------

